# externe PHP-Seiten mit Skript aufrufen/ausführen



## Moartel (10. August 2002)

Ich möchte mit einem PHP-Skript das bei mir lokal am Rechner läuft ein anderes Skript im Internet in gewissen Zeitabständen abrufen. Dabei sollen Variablen an das Skript im Internet übergeben werden. 
Ich habe versucht das ganze erstmal lokal zu testen und ein Skript mit exec() aufgerufen (oder das zumindest versucht    ). Ich brauche einen Befehl mit den ein Skript schreiben kann das ungefähr so aussieht:


```
seitenaufruf("http://www.irgendneseite.de/skript.php?variable1=2?variable2=3");
sleep(12345);
```

Der Befehl für "seitenaufruf" ist hier gesucht. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Oder gibt es einen anderen (besseren?) Weg das zu machen?
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. August 2002)

das würde ich einfach mit fopen() machen. damit öffnest du einfach eine datei von einem anderen server, der führt die datei aus und die funktion erzeugt einen pointer auf die rückgabe des anderen servers.

```
$fp = fopen("http://domain.de/seite.php?parameter=1", "r");
```
die ausgabe kannst du dann wie eine ganz normale datei behandeln.

konfus beschrieben, aber funktioniert. ich hoffe, das war auch das was du meintest.


----------



## Moartel (10. August 2002)

Danke, werd ich mal testen.


----------



## brÅinstorm (10. August 2002)

soweit ich weiß, müsste es auch mit include klappen, nur wird es dann ja auch ausgegeben...^^

asph.. lösung ist schon besser..


----------

